# New here! Our surrogate is pregnant but have early scan worries...



## TeamD (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi there, Hope you are all having a good day.

I'm new here and hoping for some support and reassurance and to meet others who have had similar experiences. 

4 years ago we lost our little boy at 22 weeks, I had a 21 hour painful and heartbreaking labour.  A couple of weeks later I needed a d&c, the surgeon was too aggressive and damaged my uterus beyond repair, I now have severe ashermans which is basically dense scarring in my uterus. We did go through many avenues in an attempt to repair the damage including 2 operations in London and 2 with the worlds leading ashermans surgeon in USA but unfortunately the best still couldn't repair the dreadful damage done.

So, since last year we have been seeking a surrogate and we have found the most wonderful lady to help us.  We have recently undergone ivf treatment to retrieve my eggs, hubby's swimmers and get our embryos implanted in our surrogates uterus. The treatment was a little rocky and we only ended up with b grade and c grade embryos. The clinic decided to do the transfer at day 4. A couple of weeks later our surrogate did the hcg blood test and had a score of 173 then 437 66 hours later which we believe was good.   Our surrogate is now 8 weeks pregnant, or so we thought....

Until Thursday I was really happy and optimistic but we had an early scan and I am now really worried.  We had ivf so obviously our dates are clearly known. On Thursday we should have been 7weeks5days (4 day embryo transfer on 3aug) however the scan measured us at 6weeks0days.  The sac measured 13mm, the embryo 5mm and the heart rate 96. Now from all my Internet research since Thursday, we are doomed! Occasionally I read a positive story where someone has had similar inconsistencies and all has been ok but that's usually due to them being unsure about dates... We had ivf, surely that's set in stone!! So why is our baby measuring over a week behind?! We have to go back in 2 weeks, its going to feel like such a lonnnnggggg wait.  Our surrogate is getting morning sickness like with her other pregnancies but other than that I can't think of anything else positive to focus on.  

Has anyone else had such a big difference in their measurements in an early scan when in an ivf situation?!

Any stories greatly appreciated, especially happy ones!!

Many thanks.
TeamD


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Team D- I really hope that things go ok - I have read on the general thread about measuring behind dates .
Wishing you and your surrogate much love and success.
L x


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

Hello and welcome, 
I don't know the answer to measurements I'm afraid I hope the outcome is positive, all I can add is that our due date changed a few times even though it was an ET so we knew what date specifically, lots of luck to you
x


----------



## 1st-pink-baby (Sep 8, 2011)

Hi,

My mum had IVF so her dates were set in stone, she measured 1 week 6days behind consistently for her first 3 scans (she had LOTS as she had other medical problems and was over 40 when he had the IVF in Israel) but the dates got closer toward the end of the pregnancy, I cant remember to what, but it was below a week.

When i was pregnant through natural conception I was exact on my dates mainly because there was only one opportunity for it to have happened with my daughter. But I measured a week and a half all the way through, but only ended up going past my due date by a couple of days (my son was 14 days over).

Fingers crossed for you  

Jenni


----------



## TeamD (Sep 11, 2011)

Thank you all for your replies.
Today our surrogate started spotting so went for a scan and sadly there is no longer a heart beat and no change in size, we are miscarrying  
I feel like nothing goes right for us and I feel guilty that our surrogate has to go through this.
Sorry to bring bad news, I feel so low.
I wish you well xx


----------



## 1st-pink-baby (Sep 8, 2011)

Hi,

Im so sorry it has turned out this way, Ive miscarried myself...but cant begin to underdstand how you must be feeling from a different point of view. Hugs to you and your surrogate  

Jenni


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

oh I'm so sorry to hear this sad news 

HUGS to you all; all I can say is our surro had bfp then mc on our first try and after a few months to recoup we all were determined to try again, the 2nd go was bfn and on our 3rd and final go we had twins !

You all need time to get over this and to grieve and regroup, but please hang in there, there is light at the end of the tunnel, I also felt guilty when our surro had the mc esp as we live 200 miles away from her, but do remember that surrogates are aware what the pitfalls may be and I am sure she is feelign bad it has ended this way for you too, just be there for each other and let the time heal you xx


----------



## Allen (Mar 24, 2011)

Dear TeamD,
The news are very sad, but please do not give up! It's only the first step of the long and hard way.
Everything will be fine! Just wait a bit


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

TeamD so sorry that this has happened to you and your wonderful surrogate. Having mc'd myself I can empathize with you all.

L xx


----------



## pharmchick (Jun 7, 2010)

Teamd, sorry to hear about the sad news.  Please take heart and most importantly don't give up.


----------

